# Credit Card processing...



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

Short run down of what i do.

Team sports apparel, must be paid in full prior to production.

So, i get a order and the total is $3200. I run the card, and 2 days later I get a phone call from the processing company, telling me that they need a copy of the receipt with estimated delivery time.

I fax it, and they call me back the next day and tell me that due to the fact that customer pay and have to wait 4-6 weeks for delivery, my account was not underwritten correctly and that it would need to be underwritten again.

They call back a few days later, and tell me that the only way they can allow me to run cards is if I give them a $10,000 security deposit.

WTF?!?!?!?!

So...I told them to shove it, and now i need a new CC processing company.

For the record, the company i was using was Merchant Anywhere.

So, can anyone recommend a different CC processing company, that someone new in the business can use. That was their reasoning, since i was new, I don't have the financial records to show.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

PayPal Business Account.. 

Set up and account 

Send an invoice via email
they don't have to have a PayPal account they can use whatever method they want
(e-checks take 3-5 days to clear)

Get a PayPal Debit Card (no credit check) add your website to PayPal preferred method 
- use your debit card as credit and you get cash back once a month for purchases

The invoice is their receipt.. we are virtually paperless because of this.
There is a virtual terminal that is $30 a month.. we have to no use for it since you can just send an invoice.
The more sales you make your PayPal fee's decrease..plus with the cash back you really forget about the fee's

All for free!!


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

We use Paypal Website Payments Pro and it works quite well. We've never had an issue with it. The fees are as reasonable as any company I've found.


----------



## adub47 (Jul 2, 2008)

I use paypal website pro but the "rolling reserve" is about the worst thing I've heard of. They keep a percentage of your sale for 90 days in what they call a "rolling reserve" so I wouldn't recommend PayPal...another option that I've seen to be pretty successful is to go to you your local bank (whoever you bank with) and they have merchant accounts that you can sign up for and the money goes straight to your account when you run a card. Usually they take a small percentage at the end of the month based off of your transactions, at least that's how mine works. They even offer you a processing machine if you need one or ability to handle the transaction online through your own web portal.


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

I got mine at Merchant Warehouse. I have two accounts, a regular card swipe terminal, and an online one. Authorize.net is the merchant processor.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

sams club, costco, global processing, your banks processor.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

FatboyGraphics said:


> For the record, the company i was using was Merchant Anywhere.


I also dropped them recently, they were a good thing when they first started. A couple of months ago, they added a 'PCI Compliance' fee - another $30/quarter. If you went through their compliance review and were found to be compliant, they would reduce it to $19/quarter. WTF? I'm already paying you for your services, now you want me to pay for something else they decided to subcontract out for? Bye Bye...

I switched over to Intuit's merchant service for Quickbooks and got the reader for my Droid phone.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

FatboyGraphics said:


> Short run down of what i do.
> 
> Team sports apparel, must be paid in full prior to production.
> 
> ...


Legally anyone accepting credit cards for payment cannot bill the card before shipping or delivering the product. If the card has been processed the product needs to be shipped within 48 hours. I found this out a few years back when I placed and order, it didn’t ship for over a month, I received my statement and it was on the bill. I called my cc company and they told me about it being illegal for them to bill the card more than 48 hours before shipping product. I did some searching at the time and found it to be something not a lot of people knew about. So, just a FYI.


----------



## Dennis Graves (Apr 27, 2009)

Check out this company. You can actually earn a rebate for more than your Merchant Fees cost you:

:: MatchRate PLUS


Dennis Graves


----------



## GIPLLC (Jul 3, 2008)

I use PayJunction, they (as most processors do) will try to beat your current rate. They integrate with my Point of Sale software and my webstore. They also offer virtual terminal which you can use with any internet connection. Use a swipe for the best rate, you can pick up a USB one on eBay for around $25.

As far as having to deliver good before a payment can be accepted, I dont quite agree. Deposits and sometimes full payment are taken up to a year in advance for Travel. How is that any different.

When a customer orders custom goods they own them as soon as they place the order (since often they will be of limited or no value to anyone else) any good bank is going to appreciate you limiting your liability by taking pre-payment.

I am no expert, thats just my 2 cents.


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

Well I contacted Merchant Warehouse, and explained everything that went down with the other company, explained how i do business with payment up front and delivery weeks later. They were fine with everything. 

I was set up the next day.

Best thing was that their Monthly service charge is only $7.95 compared to $24.95 from the other company.


----------



## leakylen (Oct 6, 2010)

I recommend Paypal, they have been the best for my needs
Great rep, Easy for the customer to use


----------



## MIKEMILZ (Feb 28, 2011)

I use SquareUp its free to set up and there are no monthly fees or limits Squareup.com


----------

